# 1995 case ih 3220 pto



## g2diesel (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi,I've just purchased a 1995 case ih 3220 and the pto is not working properly.It will work intermittently,the steering,loader,brakes and 3 point hitch all work ok.I've noticed that the foward reverser will affect the pto operation,either making it quit or start to turn.Any suggestions on what is causing this


----------



## Georgewhite (May 30, 2012)

You have the Pto lever in the land drive position on the lever, this means the pto turns with the ground speed of the tractor. the pto lever shoul have another setting called 'engine' pto which makes it turn with the engine speed instead. hope this helps,
George


----------



## g2diesel (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks , I've noticed something else with the pto operation.It'll work fine when the tractor is first started,but then quits after four or five minutes ,this is with pto lever in the fully foward position.I've also noticed the transmission fluid is low,could this be causing my pto problem?


----------



## Georgewhite (May 30, 2012)

the oil should not affect the operation atall, but try topping up and see if it improves....the only other conclusion i can draw is a faulty lever!!?


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi g2 diesel!!

Afraid georges comments are way off the mark
,
PTO on this m/c has no land drive position!!! And lever is a simple mechanism operating a hydraulic control spool.

Do you have access to a pressure gauge and test fittings??, gauge needs to be rated @ 500psi.


----------



## g2diesel (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi cyrush.

I do have access to fittings and pressure gauge.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi again !!!
I have prepared a fault finding procedure from the factory training manual in PDF format. It is too large to post here so send me a PM with your e mail address and i will forward it to you .


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi e mail sent with attachment!!

Have aread through then send me any questions you have??

Carry out check of lever travel and spool movements first, you will find the MCV just in front of L/Hand rear wheel.
It might be easier to work with tractor jacked up on axle stands and L/Hand rear wheel removed. ??

When checking pressures ideally you need gauge on a hose up in the cab with you and you need to operate steering, Fwd/rev (4wd if fitted) and note and record any fluctuations in PTO pressure. Come back to me with your results for an expert diagnosis !!


----------



## g2diesel (Nov 4, 2012)

hello cyrush.

I appreciate the info,it might be a couple of weeks before I can get this done.I will pm you with my results.

Thank you.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

O/k thanks for the tests!!

Firstly spool movement should be 29to 30mm, not far off at 24 but will need correcting at some stage. Leave for now as even 6 mm out it would give us some pressure.

The circuit :- The MCV supplies apx 12 gpm from the flow divider to the steering and with no external leaks the same oil is supplied back to the transmission, where it is now used to power the 2 speed power shift (if fitted) or in your case the Fwd/Rev shuttle, then 4wd (if fitted), then oil is supplied back to the MCV for the PTO supply, after the PTO the remaining oil is sent past the oil cooler bypass valve to the oil cooler then returned to the transmission casing, after topping up the brakes if required.

Your problem lies with leakages between the shuttle clutch and the MCV. 

I need some more tests, will look out what is needed and mail to you tonight!!

Is your tractor equipped with 4 wd ??

When doing the test did you operate the shuttle?? Did it make any difference to gauge reading??


----------



## g2diesel (Nov 4, 2012)

Hello cyrush

Yes it is equipped with 4wd.I did not operate the shuttle during this test but I will do so tonight then post my findings.

thanks.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

And the 2wd / 4wd function as well please!!


----------



## g2diesel (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi cyrush.
I've performed further testing and found that with the pto lever in full foward position i am getting about 190psi.as soon as i cycle the fwd/rev the pressure drops to 160 in rev and even lower in fwd position.no change while cycling the 4wd switch and 0 psi with the pto lever in the off position.I performed these tests with the the engine at 1000 rpm and the trans oil cold.I also noticed that with the gear selector in neutral when I release the clutch,the tractor seems to want to move a little bit and the engine feels a load.this happens with the fwd/rev lever in either position.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Have sent to your private e mail the test procedure for the shuttle and CMFD.

The test port size is M12 and it is located in the plate (Casting) below the ratio box in the transmission, it is an allen headed plug (Hexagon recess)

Please do a test in Fwd and Rev and let me know the pressures, test to date indicate an imminent failure of the shuttle clutch assembly !!! alo operate 4WD it the same time 4wd and 2wd, Thanks..


----------



## g2diesel (Nov 4, 2012)

I've been in contact with the previous owner and he says the fwd/rev shuttle clutch pack has been rebuilt about a year ago.He did not say if pto problem began after this repair.I will perform the test and post my findings.

Thanks again.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Ahh that explains a lot ??

Looking forward to the tests to confirm diagnosis.


----------



## g2diesel (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi cyrush
My test result are 290 psi system cold,when I use the shuttle,pressure goes from 290 to 200psi, after about 5 minutes of this,pressure dropped to 200 and would sometimes make it to 230-240.when I cycle the 4wd switch it'll fluctuate about 50 psi.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

You have found the problem!! And reason the pto is as it is !!

O/k 290 psi tells me the regulator valve is good so the leaks are on the shuttle clutch assy ( maximum allowable leakage at working temp would be about 5 psi ??)

The shuttle clutch needs overhaul a.s.a.p. to prevent further costly damage.

When we get it back up again we can check 4wd and of course the pto. Some slippage of pto and wear will have taken place due to the fluctuating oil supply.

Come back to me and I can guide you through the repair if you wish to do it yourself, you need a capability to split the tractor at the clutch housing, the shuttle unit can then be serviced from the clutch housing.


----------



## g2diesel (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi cyrush.
Wow!I was sure this was a good deal at 15,000 $ canadian.This unit has a 2255 loader with bucket,snow blower and a manufactured skid plate for undercarriage.The hour meter shows 1450 hrs and seems to work ok.Anyhow, I'm a certified diesel technician on cummins,cat and detroit engines with 21 years experience in the trucking industry and if you would be so kind as to guide me through this repair,I'm sure we can get this done!I really like this tractor.It's going to be about 6 to 8 weeks before I can get going on this project.Should I post on this thread or pm you when I start.

Thanks again !


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

O/k you have the capability and skill to rebuild it.

You need a splitting stand and trolley on rails to split it safely, most of work is done from the front of the clutch housing , or on bench, I will prepare a document and send to your e mail.


----------



## g2diesel (Nov 4, 2012)

Hello cyrush.
Sorry for the delay on this repair.I have the tractor split at the clutch housing.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Welcome back!!, as you have a manual i don't need to send any doc,s yet !!
Drain transmission oil.

Go to section 6016 remove rear bottom pto shaft and clutch pack.

Then go to section 6007 to dismantle the fwd/rev clutch pack assy ( note in manual this box is removed from tractor but you can do it in situ!!) first step is to remove the lower front pto shaft ( steps 3 through 10 ) here you just slide it out of where the rear lower shaft was as you removed it according to section 6016', then proceed as. Section 6007 to find problem and repair your unit. 

On assy make sure all piston seals are well lubricated with petroleum jelly (vaseline) as it stays in place regardless of how long repair takes(oil runs off).

I will post shortly special instructions for engine clutch reassembly to a better operation and life!!.

Which engine clutch option does your tractor have is it an 11inch or 12 inch ( diameter of clutch friction disc)???


----------



## g2diesel (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi cyrush.

When taking the baseplate and regulator valve assembly down,I've noticed the gasket between the transmission case and baseplate had been installed with rtv silicone and too much of it!The excess silicone had made its way to the rear stack port between the baseplate and transmission case.
This silicone was almost entirely plugging this port.Do you think this could have something to do with pto operation?The clutch disc is 12"

Thanks.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

the excess silicone wont have helped and may well be restricting oil flow. as pressures to the clutch pack were down there is bound to be some wear from slippage, same for the PTO pack.

The gaskets should be fitted to an oil & grease free surface (Gytran is seeking by natureand will seep if oil or grease is on gasket or sealing surfaces)

Alittle silicon or loctite paste is also agood backup, but used sparingly !!!

Clutch lube info att for when u reassemble !!


----------



## g2diesel (Nov 4, 2012)

Do you think this restriction would cause the tractor to move a little bit when clutch pedal was released and gear selector in neutral.this effect only happened when tractor was cold.as it would warm up it was hardly noticable.As i had mentioned in post 13,this would happen with selector in reverse or forward position.I will go ahead removal and inspection of both shuttle packs.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

The movement when cold may be due to drag in the oil acting on the gears, have seen it at odd times over the years. as its not there when warmed up i suspect this is the most likely !!


----------



## g2diesel (Nov 4, 2012)

Ok,will post my findings when I perform f/r and pto pack inspections.

Thanks.


----------



## g2diesel (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi cyrush
I've found that the fwd/rev clutch pack had a nut come off one of the 3 piston retaining bolts and had wedged itself between the piston and friction disc.
All but 2 friction discs appear ok.The ones that concern me have not lost any friction material but are concave in shape while the others are straight.
Should I replace these discs ? I've uploaded a few pics of the clutch pack assembly.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi !! Wondered where you were ??

Yes replace any concave discs as they will drag if reused? I suspect the nut came off because it was not properly staked when assembled last time ??

Glad to see you are making progress !!


----------



## g2diesel (Nov 4, 2012)

Ok,Ive taken the pto clutch pack apart and found that the friction discs are worn out on this one.the friction material is either blackened,falling off or distorted on all the discs.
When I took the pto clutch pack out of the transmission housing,I noticed the stop where the pto brake ring lug comes to rest had been broken off and welded on again .I'm not sure what would have caused this as the brake ring looks ok and the weld repair looks ok.

Thanks again for the advise on this repair.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Ahh!! The dreaded stop lug ?? If installed in the wrong position the lug on the stop ring rotates and contacts the gear set on the pinion shaft above it and is removed??

In the manual is a diagram showing correct position to install stop in so it cannot rotate through the gears!!

In your service manual ?? In section 4 ?? Was it supplied with a copy of the electrical schematics or is that missing ??


----------



## g2diesel (Nov 4, 2012)

The manual does contain section 4001 with 121 pages of diagrams and electrical t/s.I've uploaded 2 images of the pto clutch pack assembly in place in the transmission before I took it down.The welded piece is visible on the left hand side of these pics.It's not pretty !


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Not pretty!!! But if it does the job, o/k !!

Have you checked it workd o/k as afix now is better than a problem later!!

While in there, find the lube pump screen and give it a clean out!!


----------



## g2diesel (Nov 4, 2012)

Hello cyrush,Im now assembling the fwd/rev clutch pack.The manual states that clearance between the backing ring and holding clip should fall between .044" and .060".Is it better to be on the high or low end of this spec?


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

I have always taken the view that the lower end clearance (0.044) is the one to aim for.


----------



## g2diesel (Nov 4, 2012)

Ok ,I've measured the clearances and with available shim thicknesses of .014,.024 and .036 my calculations will have me install one 036" with a 014", making each clutch pack shimmed to .050" giving me about 051" clearances.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

That should be o/k


----------



## g2diesel (Nov 4, 2012)

I've got the fwd/rev assembled and ready for installation and noticed the driven gear on the main shaft has wear patterns where the friction discs mesh onto this gear.this wear is roughly about .003 to .006" deep.should I be concerned about this or keep going ahead with the fwd/rev install?


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Sorry!! Just found this ??

Wear ridges may cause plates to start to hang up, best replace gear at this stage as its a bind to go back in later if theres a problem??


----------



## g2diesel (Nov 4, 2012)

Ok,I've taken the gear off the main shaft and put the fine emery cloth to the gear teeth and found that the ridges were not as deep as I originally suspected.I reassembled the fwd/rev assembly and lower pto shaft with new seals on shafts.start and run the engine with test gage in the baseplate m12 test port.Found the pressure at 320 psi and holding steady with pto engaged.I ran our bushhog for about 2 hours with no problems and good pressure.

I have to say that this repair would not have been possible without your expert advise.I make my living by turning wrenches but had no experience of hydrostatic systems on modern tractors.

Thanks again cyrush for helping me fix this fine tractor.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Glad to have been able to assist you, albeit from a long distance!!

Its a good feeling to get the old products working again !! Hopefully she will give you many years of good service.

Any time i can be of further help, you know where i am !!


----------



## emboko (Jun 4, 2013)

*Case IH 3220*

Hi,Cyrush.
I just bought an old case 3220. It is not in very bad shape but the previous owner sold it because they had trouble with the gear lever system. It would select two gears at a go and jam. They had a go at it and screwed something up. The levers move together with the shaft they are on as it is quite wobbly. I have not opened it up yet as I wanted to know what I would be looking for before I got too far.:dazed:
Seeing as you are quite knowledgeable on things case, I was wondering if you could kindly help me out here. a workshop manual will go a long way in getting this little fella back on the farm.
The electricals also need sorting out as the tractor sat in an open shed and wires were cut and some ripped out.
Any help in this direction will be greatly appreciated. 
Mike,in Kenya



cyrush said:


> Hi g2 diesel!!
> 
> Afraid georges comments are way off the mark
> ,
> ...


----------

